
Key takeaways from the Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin - yarapavan
http://blas.com/autobiography/
======
acabal
You can download his autobiography for your ereader for free at the project I
lead, Standard Ebooks: [https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/benjamin-
franklin/the-auto...](https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/benjamin-franklin/the-
autobiography-of-benjamin-franklin)

It's a great read!

~~~
hellfrick
thanks for the link to standardebooks.org - any other recommendations? This
looks great [https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/john-reed/ten-days-that-
sh...](https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/john-reed/ten-days-that-shook-the-
world)

~~~
pergadad
Standard eBooks takes the works from project Gutenberg and makes them look a
bit better. On the Gutenberg site you'll find a lot more files though - many
classics from Darwin to Hobbes to Smith and Marx.

------
h2odragon
I like to think that Mr Franklin aspired to Chastity, but was undismayed by
failure.

~~~
Fuzzwah
It was item 12 on an ordered list. I know I struggle to get past item 7 on any
prioritised list.

------
luxuryballs
Great read, I also like how it seems totally unfinished. Some memorable
moments were (paraphrasing from memory) “I maintained the currency for the
town which was very profitable for me” and “that’s the best part about being a
reasonable person, you can come up with a reason for anything”.

